# London riots: Violence erupts for third day



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Riot police have again been deployed to the streets of London as violence broke out for a third day running.

Cars were set on fire in Lewisham and a bus and shop were set ablaze in Peckham. A large furniture shop in Croydon is also well alight.

In Hackney, police have sealed off part of Mare Street after youths smashed police car windows.

The trouble flared after a man was stopped in Hackney and searched by police but nothing was found.

There were also fears trouble may spread further afield as police in riot gear were deployed in Birmingham city centre after scores of youths rampaged through the shopping area, smashing windows.

The fresh violence prompted Acting Scotland Yard Commissioner Tim Godwin to called on parents to contact their children and urged the public to clear London's streets.

Up to 200 police officers in riot gear are in the Hackney area and are clashing with youths, who have tried to set fire to vehicles.

Groups of people began attacking the police in Hackney at about 16:20 BST, throwing rocks and a bin at officers.

Police cars were also smashed by youths armed with wooden poles and metal bars.

Looters also smashed their way into shops, including a JD Sports store, before being dispersed by police.

Planks of wood taken from a lorry were then hurled towards lines of riot officers.

Violence has broken out in Peckham, south London, where a shop and a bus have been set on fire.

In nearby Lewisham, a number of vehicles and a trail of bins on fire. [/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Source

I just heard from my friends, some areas in Eastham, Barking and Ilford has been closed down as stuff started going on..

Pretty bad situation. Public and private transports narrowing down.

LIVE COVERAGE!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 8, 2011)

So why are they rioting?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 8, 2011)

This is worse than what was here afew months back. Guess people just can't live in peace, can they? 'Tards. As far as I'm aware it was because of some 29 yr old being killed or something??

I like how in every riot there is a grey track suit hooded guy.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 8, 2011)

Someone got shot by the police the other day, so now people are using it to just generally be scum and also playing the poverty/lack of opportunities card.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> So why are they rioting?


Someone got shot the other day.
Serious situation dude.

I just heard shops are being smashed in East Ham.
Underground/Subways are closed.

Bethnal green area isnt looking too good either.

Croydon is in pretty bad situation.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 8, 2011)

Keeping news aside, are you in a safe place T?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

eh i read this on my yahoo homepage today.. they point it on blackberry messenger app for police to cant track messages as an excuse to not control shit


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

I live not too far from Ilford bro.
Didnt see many cars on the street.
But I am safe at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 8, 2011)

This is all just opportunistic criminality from a bunch of thugs and criminals.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just heard from my dads friend.. his shop near Mile End Underground station got smashed and set on fire.

this is just ridiculous


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 8, 2011)

Also I should add that I have a feeling that if this doesn't calm down very soon we will see curfews/martial law and possibly the army on the streets to maintain order.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Just heard from my dads friend.. his shop near Mile End Underground station got smashed and set on fire.
> 
> this is just ridiculous








A lot of the shops around here had there shutters down when I was out earlier. Nothing happening around here though, hopefully stays that way.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I live not too far from Ilford bro.
> Didnt see many cars on the street.
> But I am safe at home
> 
> ...


As long as a temper is safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This year has been a riot marathon.

If they bring out the Curfew ideas and Army on streets, it'll become the same as here.  Well atleast now there's no more curfew, just Police checkpoints


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Also I should add that I have a feeling that if this doesn't calm down very soon we will see curfews/martial law and possibly the army on the streets to maintain order.


Police took some beating down at Tottenham yesterday.
Also, yes.. not gonna stop anytime soon. Public transport is temp. down in most areas.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 8, 2011)

Just an excuse for thugs and chavs to act like thugs and chavs...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard even down at Chelsea its not looking too good.

The way its going, its just spreading wider and not stopping anytime soon.

edit: Clapham, Dalston etc. Shops being smashed.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There aren't enough police around that are able to deal with this, which is the main problem. Trouble randomly flares up in unconnected areas and they have been moving the police around to deal with things as and when they happened. Apparently when Clapham Junction was being set on fire by 200 people earlier there were no police available to respond. So yeah I think the army may well be the only option soon.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this is just all the sudden. But I have to agree, at the rate its going, the police force may not be strong enough to hold them back in all areas.

Follow live on BBC: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675

Croydon: Shopping mall and buildings on fire.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I'm pretty much right in the middle of it then (leytonstone). Got Tottenham a bit up from me, ilford over to the right and hackney to the left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope it doesn't spread over this way


----------



## Chaz. (Aug 8, 2011)

Dont know why Birmingham is rioting, nowhere near London!! I'm outside of Birmingham in Nottingham which is famous for having riots, gun crime and knife crime. Yet nothing here?


----------



## dragster215 (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm in ilford, and all i hear are sirens. some shops in the town centre got broken into and looted, and most shops are closed. it is steadily getting worse


----------



## Paarish (Aug 8, 2011)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> Dont know why Birmingham is rioting, nowhere near London!! I'm outside of Birmingham in Nottingham which is famous for having riots, gun crime and knife crime. Yet nothing here?
> Which brings me back to my earlier post:
> QUOTE(30084pm @ Aug 8 2011, 09:41 PM) Just an excuse for thugs and chavs to act like thugs and chavs...


Horrible stuff nonetheless...
Buildings being burnt down and businesses ruined just like that!


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 8, 2011)

dragster215 said:
			
		

> i'm in ilford, and all i hear are sirens. some shops in the town centre got broken into and looted, and most shops are closed. it is steadily getting worse








.

Need to bring out the rubber bullets and water hoses. Police too soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 8, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Chaz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen you around lately  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , anyways I just tuned in LIVE on the link T provided, apparently some people are not stopping their children from stepping outside their homes, which is making it more difficult for the police to take control.


----------



## dice (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Just heard from my dads friend.. his shop near Mile End Underground station got smashed and set on fire.
> 
> this is just ridiculous


Shocking! I got the understand from there just before 8pm - I spoke to the chicken and chip shop owner right next to the station and he said they were locking up early to avoid the incoming attacks.

Also took this pic today on my way home (fire happened last night):






Whilst it is very easy to blame everything on senseless kids I think we'd benefit more from looking "outside the box" and asking ourselves why we now live in a society where so many people ("chavs") feel the need to commit such crimes.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> dragster215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was expecting rubber bullts a little sooner.

Even down at barking, residential area, all I can hear.. sirens -.-


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 8, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> Whilst it is very easy to blame everything on senseless kids I think we'd benefit more from looking "outside the box" and ask ourselves why so many people feel the need to commit such crimes.



It's because they are scum. There's no excuse for it. They are scum and the countries soft, so they know they can get away with it. Probably catch some of them and have them do a bit of community service as anything else will infringe their human rights.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 8, 2011)

Now now now, you know how the riots have come about? No? Well fret not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , here's your answer:-
The recent riots in London over the weekend are being linked to video games. 

An unnamed police constable was quoted in the London Evening Standard today saying, "Go home, get a takeaway and watch anything that happens on TV. These are bad people who did this. Kids out of control. When I was young it was all Pacman and board games. Now they're playing Grand Theft Auto and want to live it for themselves."

Riots began in Tottenham, north London, on Saturday night after a local man, reportedly armed with a replica gun, was shot and killed by police on Thursday.

So far, police have arrested over 160 people and charged 16 of them with crimes for burglary and possession of weapons.[/p]




Source


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 8, 2011)

Basically what happened was there was an incident in Tottenham (not far from where I live) where a father of four was shot dead by the police. There was a story flying around that the guy shot at police, but the cops and sky news confirmed today that this was not the case.

So the family organize a peaceful protest to get answers which is hijacked by some guys that are not even a part of the fucking area looking for trouble. After that it basically started a chain reaction in the city where my area was hit, as well as other parts of London. This is pretty much a bunch of punks using this as an opportunity to ransack and completely destroy lives and shops. It's fucking madness.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, of course VIDEO GAMES -.-
They wont address or dare to point out the truth.


----------



## gov78 (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah i live in hackney it pretty crazy outside, i was in mare street near the empire today aswell just got cordened off by the police


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 8, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Now now now, you know how the riots have come about? No? Well fret not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TROLOLOLOLO

Let's blame video games! Hell yeah! Lets ignore the actual cause!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 8, 2011)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> Basically what happened was there was an incident in Tottenham (not far from where I live) where a father of four was shot dead by the police. There was a story flying around that the guy shot at police, but the cops and sky news confirmed today that this was not the case.
> 
> So the family organize a peaceful protest to get answers which is hijacked by some guys that are not even a part of the fucking area looking for trouble. After that it basically started a chain reaction in the city where my area was hit, as well as other parts of London. This is pretty much a bunch of punks using this as an opportunity to ransack and completely destroy lives and shops. It's fucking madness.



Yeah like I said earlier, this is just opportunistic criminality plain and simple. The people doing this aren't fighting for any cause or standing up for anything. Its just crime committed by scum, plain and simple. They are vultures. 

I bet if it was possible to ask them, hardly any of the rioters would even know what the name of the man who was shot dead is.

Its Mark Duggan by the way.


----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, man, I'm very worried.

My brother is taking a vacation in London with his girlfriend. They're living at some hostel, a 10-20 km from central London. I tried texting them, but I'm getting no response....

I hope they're fine....


----------



## boombox (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought they were rioting because a fella got _*shot*_ by the police..not searched!

Fucking rioters are a bunch of c***s, wtf have the shop-owners and the* innocent* people who live in that area got to do with this fella getting killed by the police?! they're just a bunch of yobbo's trashing and looting shops, and burning peoples homes down...it's disgusting. 
More deaths happen when people spit their dummy out, rather than control their anger...i hope they're sterilised so they can never bring their despicable spawn into this world. ¬_¬


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2215:
> 
> In Croydon, south London, a bus was set alight as rioters took to the streets.



I hope no one was on the bus :/


----------



## Paarish (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I just read that as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shit is messed up...


----------



## heartgold (Aug 8, 2011)

This is insane, my college is in lewisham lol. I heard the people ganging up in woolwich and plumstead. Not far from me.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the bus was empty. They would have reported anyone injured.

@heartgold
my college is down at Elephant and Castle, not far from peckham. Dangerous either way even not taking the current situation in consideration :/.
I am guessing you wont dare to come Whitechappel tomorrow for dinner?


----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Oh, man, I'm very worried.
> 
> My brother is taking a vacation in London with his girlfriend. They're living at some hostel, a 10-20 km from central London. I tried texting them, but I'm getting no response....
> 
> I hope they're fine....




CONTINUED:

My brother just gave me a call, to ensure that he's fine. Seems central London doesn't have so many issues, according to him, although they're on their toes.


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 8, 2011)

Just finished a course at Lewisham College, heard the local Greggs got burnt to  hell.

As long as the kids don't trash Dulwich its fine by me ; )

EDIT: Dangnabbit, Brixton Currys got emptied, and there's me needing a new monitor or three!

And the "guy who got shot" was carrying a loaded handgun - so hell, he deserved to be killed imho.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh shit *facepalm* I totally forgot my cousin and aunt live in London....


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Just finished a course at Lewisham College, heard the local Greggs got burnt to  hell.
> 
> As long as the kids don't trash Dulwich its fine by me ; )
> 
> EDIT: Dangnabbit, Brixton Currys got emptied, and there's me needing a new monitor or three!


Argos down at Eastham got looted.
Police ambushed pretty quickly, but seems like kids got what they wanted.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> @heartgold
> my college is down at Elephant and Castle, not far from peckham. Dangerous either way even not taking the current situation in consideration :/.
> I am guessing you wont dare to come Whitechappel tomorrow for dinner?


Allow that bro, fuck all the towns around me Erith, Plumstead and Thamesmead not looking good.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 8, 2011)

shit man, i live very close to lewisham and croydon so i ain't going out nowhere for awhile now, i'm scared shitless 0_0 i'm scared the riots may come in my area now, i usually shop in lewisham but i won't be going there for a while now after hearing this.


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 8, 2011)

Must be pretty hard to loot Argos...Dammit, its not just kids who are having a hard time in this economic climate! Still, as long as people don't get hurt its good to see direct action isn't dead in this country, now if only the kids could protest instead against racism, homophobia etc instead, you know, something constructive...


----------



## GundamXXX (Aug 8, 2011)

This is like France from a few years ago. 

Just like back then these riots are absolutely ridiculous.

Shoot the f*ckers I say


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartgold (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is getting out of control.


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 8, 2011)

I hear the riots have spread to Dull Eastwich, only this afternoon some rebellious scum sent their organic croissant back at Green & Blue! What next?


----------



## heartgold (Aug 8, 2011)

haha the news just reported woolwich highstreet. I already knew it happened.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2255: Gareth Furby, BBC News, London
> 
> Gangs of masked youths are roaming the streets with petrol bombs in Clapham Junction.



Apparantly, not much damage done in EC or central london in general.(SO FAR AT LEAST).


----------



## heartgold (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's mostly fucking south east london where I live o_o


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just... total bastards.
Trying to justify mindless violence, greed and crime through the death of one man and damaging property belonging to the general public and mainly small business owners.
The army should be brought in ASAP and a curfew enforced. This shouldn't be going on for a third day in a row, I hope they don't allow it to continue any longer and that every single guilty person gets what they deserve.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 8, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more or less and it's getting closer, i've already locked my doors and windows just incase.


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 8, 2011)

Bring in the RAP4's (pepper gun, fires rounds that act like pepper spray) and other none lethal but painful methods of making these retards cut the crap.

This all started over 1 man being shot by Police, now they're just using it as an excuse to be total thugs, mugging, looting and vandalizing anything and everything! Then calling it "Protesting", 1 Woman was asked if she about the looting e.t.c. she said she was getting her taxes back (she doesn't even have a freaking job), then she was asked whether she was proud of what was happening....she said yes.... (saw this on Sky News).

Makes me sick to the stomach knowing that I live on the same rock as these thugs and ingrates.

EDIT:
Oh and to give you an idea about the sort of thugs I'm talking about, they looted a *Children's Hospital*.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 8, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the best, are you watching the news?

Dam my brother said even bexleyheath now.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Most of the people are just doing it for the thrill.
Like all "thugs" do these days. They would fight for 1p, just to get the attention and rep.

Police should have started firing with rubber bullets and tear gas(CS gas) should be used -.-


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 8, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i have the news on and watching videos on youtube.


----------



## MSaki (Aug 8, 2011)

if there going to riot over 1 person then they should consider their own as i say lock em up

theirs no point,  life is just one big game of destruction and war or if choice is good peace but all of you should know there is no such thing as peace..

ill just sit doing my job until the earth dies.....

anyways read sig banner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 8, 2011)

its the uprising around the world that is indirectly ignited this flame. Their thirst for justice cannot be quenched except by the support of candor. For surely, the emotions of man is not to be toyed with.


----------



## pistone (Aug 8, 2011)

wanna bet that 60% of the riots dont even know why the riot start -_-"


----------



## heartgold (Aug 8, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are close to lewisham, right? That's scary. All the towns around me have been looted. :\


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, someone had to post this!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hamKl-su8PE&ob=av2e


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 8, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> You are close to lewisham, right? That's scary. All the towns around me have been looted. :\



yeah, why do you think i've locked all my doors, also places that i know in lewisham and i go to have all been burnt down, it's very surreal.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> wanna bet that 60% of the riots dont even know why the riot start -_-"


of course.
you can see most of them smiling as if it was a street dance performance.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 8, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sad, I go there all the time. I hope they don't dare to burn the college over there.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 8, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one of my closest friends used to go to that college, so if that goes too that will be another memory loss for me personally.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2347:
> 
> Adrian Mills, who owns a restaurant in Ealing, says his staff - with whom he is in regular telephone contact - report that there are about 100 looters in the area and a shopping centre is on fire.
> 
> ...



Also, stuff going on in Birmingham.


----------



## Originality (Aug 8, 2011)

London is at war. Ealing shopping centre on fire (really close to me), Camden getting raided, old Kent road getting looted, hundreds marching on clapham, and that's after all the action at lewisham, croydon, Brixton Peckham and the other places already mentioned.

At in my locality... Two kids shouting about and throwing bottles randomly. I just hope those behind Ealing don't march here.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to dissapoint you, but those people would enjoy trashing places such as colleges.
I hope they dont end up setting up schools and colleges on fire -.-

anyway, good luck


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 8, 2011)

Lewisham College got burgled twice in the last year, all our macs, and coursework stolen, the old campus is a beautiful place to study at, really charming with Art Deco features remaining from its previous incarnation, it would be indescribably sad if it got targeted. There's also a Celia Hammond charity opposite, for which I created a video and poster advert for so hope that is also spared...


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 8, 2011)

Originality said:
			
		

> London is at war. Ealing shopping centre on fire (really close to me), Camden getting raided, old Kent road getting looted, hundreds marching on clapham, and that's after all the action at lewisham, croydon, Brixton Peckham and the other places already mentioned.
> 
> At in my locality... Two kids shouting about and throwing bottles randomly. I just hope those behind Ealing don't march here.
> 
> ...



i hope not, but it's to be expected, just recently i saw a youtube video of a jewelry shop in lewisham very close to where i get my hair done completely raided, i certainly can't go there anymore


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even worse for me, I go to that college.

and shit ealing shopping centre on fire.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hackney Central





Follow on BBC Live: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675

@jalaneme
If police can hold them up till tomorrow morning, I am sure things will be safer.

I am in my living room with the bat, just in case o.o

Its pretty quiet here in barking, but I can still hear sirens from far distance.


----------



## Originality (Aug 9, 2011)

There are many areas with only minimal police presence... like, 20 or so police for an entire area. They're stretched far too thinly to handle this kind of unpredictable outbreak.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Originality said:
			
		

> There are many areas with only minimal police presence... like, 20 or so police for an entire area. They're stretched far too thinly to handle this kind of unpredictable outbreak.


Police from other areas could provide backup support, but at this stage you never know what unexpected event would occur in their own area o.o


----------



## m3rox (Aug 9, 2011)

This is what happens when you outlaw guns.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Hackney Central
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+100 there is no way to protect yourself in situations like this.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Originality said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing, it can occur anywhere. Cutting down on police forces wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> This is what happens when you outlaw guns.


You're a dumbass. The last thing we need is these people armed. Outlawing guns did not cause these riots in any way. Hell with guns these could've been so much worse.


As for the riots this is just criminals pure and simple. People looking for people start violence, then other people join in because its a chance to screw over the Police that are doing their jobs protecting law-abiding citizens every day, cause that makes sense. Then somebody decides to smash a window and loot. Then more people do it because, HEY FREE STUFF! Then it just spirals from there, one area to the next. People don't know what the rioting started over, hell it didn't even really START over that issue, it was just people wanting trouble. One video I saw had a sky news reporter using a phone camera or something and videoing a shop being looted with no Police around. He asked a girl why she was doing it, she replied with "We is getting our taxes back". Its dumb as all hell.

I'm really disconnected from this story because I live just about the opposite end of the country from London (N-East Scotland) but I hope anybody near these riots who's not a part of it doesn't get hurt. And I hope as many people as possible are held to account for their actions.


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> This is what happens when you outlaw guns.



Guns would have just inflamed the situation. Think about it, there's already chaos. Innocents using guns would make it even more chaotic.

Dark day for British society. Really we have some genuine issues, we as a society need to sort out.


----------



## Originality (Aug 9, 2011)

Well in the morning there'll be a COBRA meeting and probably G.I Joe will come and save the day.


----------



## ZPE (Aug 9, 2011)

I really regret not getting the week's shopping done now. Have to venture out tomorrow and hopefully the rioters haven't done enough damage to the local shops so I can get a few necessities. COBRA meeting's come a little late.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> This is what happens when you outlaw guns.
> How do you think guns would make the situation any better? o.o
> sarcastic much :/
> 
> ...


Brooms wont help o.o. Seriously..

Police sirens suddenly got pretty loud here. Who knows, maybe the local shops down here got burnt or something -.-
I hope not..

Angel/Islington is apparently unaffected. Where as in Camden a group of people are on the street.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 9, 2011)

ZPE said:
			
		

> I really regret not getting the week's shopping done now. Have to venture out tomorrow and hopefully the rioters haven't done enough damage to the local shops so I can get a few necessities. COBRA meeting's come a little late.



Good old David Cameron is always on holiday when a crisis happens, that's why the cobra meeting isn't happening until tomorrow when he gets back.

(This is his fourth vacation in the last five months)


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't think i'm getting any sleep tonight. Got a bat in my hand.


----------



## kaz_abdin (Aug 9, 2011)

Its freakin horrible whats going on, just shocked. Good thing nothings happened in Forest Gate yet, just hope it stays like this until everything is under control..


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 9, 2011)

ZPE said:
			
		

> I really regret not getting the week's shopping done now. Have to venture out tomorrow and hopefully the rioters haven't done enough damage to the local shops so I can get a few necessities. COBRA meeting's come a little late.



don#t worry about tomorrow, worry about FRIDAY which is when i go shopping, i'm so scared to go out but i have to buy food, this is getting crazy.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 9, 2011)

If its a riot how would you get attacked?
Unless your a cop.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

kaz_abdin said:
			
		

> Its freakin horrible whats going on, just shocked. Good thing nothings happened in Forest Gate yet, just hope it stays like this until everything is under control..


I heard shops at green street got closed pretty early and police patrolling?

Well, green street is like a minute away from Forest Gate police station anyway.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> If its a riot how would you get attacked?
> Unless your a cop.


If you're out at all. If your building is near any buildings set alight. If your flat gets its windows smashed in by anarchists.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> If its a riot how would you get attacked?
> Unless your a cop.


A lot of public damage has been done.
Including private vehicles, properties etc.

they are not specifically targetting police. who the heck knows who they will be targetting anyway.


----------



## kaz_abdin (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> kaz_abdin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, my Dad was asked to close his shop down early just incase anything starts. Sad that the local Tesco fell victim =/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 0045:
> 
> West Midlands Police confirm that a police station in Holyhead Road in Handsworth, Birmingham, is on fire.



DAMN!
This is too much -.-


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 9, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> If its a riot how would you get attacked?
> Unless your a cop.



I just heard reports on Sky News that rioters broke into peoples homes in Ealing to loot them too. One of the residents, an old lady said she woke up and found a man dressed in black standing next to her bed. The residents of the street called the police, but after an hour when the report was made they still hadn't sent anyone there. 






edit: The reporter there just gave an update, the police still haven't turned up so residents themselves had to chase the mob away who were carrying petrol bombs.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 9, 2011)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit bromley where i live has been hit! OMG. i am so scared now.


----------



## ZPE (Aug 9, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Don't think i'm getting any sleep tonight. Got a bat in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Riot is a result of lawlessness. You'll get mugged most likely. Around here people have been mugged off their bikes, money, phones etc. These people aren't anarchists at all, more like criminals taking the opportunity of hardly any police presence to commit crimes regularly.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit bromley where i live has been hit! OMG. i am so scared now.


Dont worry, just stay calm.
Police is not much of a help in this situation, but in case anything happens, evacuate to a safe place(where the heck is safe now anyway -.-)


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit bromley where i live has been hit! OMG. i am so scared now.


wwwhat, my mums working there in the hospital right now. o_o


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 0049:
> 
> Patrick Wetergreen, a BBC IT technician, tells us he saw looters on Portabello Road, which is near his west London home. He says several car windows on the street were smashed, a moped was on fire and he saw about 50 people, the majority of whom had covered their faces.



@heartgold
WTF! o.o
Why did she go work anyway :/.


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 9, 2011)

Around 10 shops hit one  minute away from here, not much taken as riot kids don't have middle class tastes apparently.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 0054:
> 
> There are reports of a fire at the Sony warehouse in Enfield, north London.



Damn, I know where that is o.o!


----------



## dickfour (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah, Socialism, Liberalism, Diversity. This is what happens when you have a population raised on the teat of government and you cram them all into public housing. You get a bunch of petulant children infantilized by the state with a iPhone in one hand and a molotov cocktail in the other. Of course they're all on the doll. This is only going to spread as sovereign debt crisis worsen in Europe and people begin to realize governments can't afford to keep the promises they've made in order to get elected. of course those politicians that originally made those promises are long gone but the current crop are still in denial of the reality of the situation.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

@Tranveer

Turned out worser than expected. ff

I might go for a midnight drive to check it out if only I can get my dads car keys off him. lol


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cars are on fire in Liverpool.

Its turning out to be a whole UK thing.
Cant sleep -.-


----------



## Tanas (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Cars are on fire in Liverpool.
> 
> Its turning out to be a whole UK thing.
> Cant sleep -.-


And you can guess who lives in these areas.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Dont worry, just stay calm.
> Police is not much of a help in this situation, but in case anything happens, evacuate to a safe place(where the heck is safe now anyway -.-)
> 
> where is safe lol
> ...



if you go out in the car, just be very careful out there!


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 9, 2011)

A song for the morning after! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WhhSBgd3KI&ob=av2e


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2011)

dickfour said:
			
		

> Ah, Socialism, Liberalism, Diversity. This is what happens when you have a population raised on the teat of government and you cram them all into public housing. You get a bunch of petulant children infantilized by the state with a iPhone in one hand and a molotov cocktail in the other. Of course they're all on the doll. This is only going to spread as sovereign debt crisis worsen in Europe and people begin to realize governments can't afford to keep the promises they've made in order to get elected. of course those politicians that originally made those promises are long gone but the current crop are still in denial of the reality of the situation.



Thank you for that useless and irrelevant answer.


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 9, 2011)

Tescos, 7-11, the Palmerston, all hit...Even the Co-op wasn't spared!


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

haha my dad just said he doesn't want his car burnt down, so no.

Luckily there's no major shops around me so I doubt anyone is coming on my street. =)

That Sony warehouse was on fire too.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 0111:
> 
> BBC News producer Bill Hayton in Canning Town, east London, says about 25 people armed with hammers descended on a McDonalds restaurant. He says they took food and stole money from the tills, but nobody appeared to have been hurt.



I got cousins going to Rokeby School and Eastlea School both around the same area o.o
Who knows where these guys will head next..


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit...thats's horrific.


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 9, 2011)

They're climbing in your windows, snatching your Adidas up...


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 9, 2011)

I dont need to know, or care about the reason why these people are rioting. I will state that this is irrelevant.

They can at least -explicit- -bleep- -some swear word you've never heard of- damn well be civil about it!

Smashing up property will not solve anything, just shows that they are capable of being a bunch of d***s!

Absolutely pathetic! I didn't really expect anything else of society though.


----------



## ZPE (Aug 9, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> I dont need to know, or care about the reason why these people are rioting. I will state that this is irrelevant.
> 
> They can at least -explicit- -bleep- -some swear word you've never heard of- damn well be civil about it!
> 
> ...



So what's your alternative to this action? Peaceful protest? That has proven not to work.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

The fuck, my friend can smell smoke from his house now. The highstreet is only a 4/5 minute drive away from my house. :s


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

They are gonna get tired and go to sleep eventually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
I am getting tired with the bat here lol


----------



## ZPE (Aug 9, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> The fuck, my friend can smell smoke from his house now. The highstreet is only a 4/5 minute drive away from my house. :s



BBQ?


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 9, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> The fuck, my friend can smell smoke from his house now. The highstreet is only a 4/5 minute drive away from my house. :s



you kidding? 0_0 gosh all i can do is pray for you, don't bother calling the police they are not responding to calls, just recently a old woman had her door kicked down and she called the police, no one turned up, i'm serious, if anyone comes to your door be prepared, if the fire comes to your house, get out fast and grab what you can, i'm not trying to scare you i am just trying to help you out, just don't panic.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 9, 2011)

be safe tempers of london


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

0146: Ho Ke from
Woolwich in London
writes: My flat is about 2
minutes walk from the main part of
the town. I can see lots of black
smoke billowing across the horizon
and I can see looters trying to get
into the Barclays bank. The old
Wetherspoons pub has burnt down
and barricades in the main square
have been pulled down. The
Wimpy restaurant, Wilkinsons and
Primark are all on fire, whilst JD
Sports, Burtons and Primark are all
currently being raided. I went out
to take photographs and I saw
looters carrying boxes walking out
of these stores. It's pretty scary.[/p]

That's only 10 minutes away from me. :/

@jalaneme

Thanks, ill be sure to give a good fight. xD


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Its time I get some sleep.
TFL is not saying anything about transport closure, but is it really safe to travel..
I really need to see my lawyer tomorrow and with the stuff going on, its pretty scary -.-


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Its time I get some sleep.
> TFL is not saying anything about transport closure, but is it really safe to travel..
> I really need to see my lawyer tomorrow and with the stuff going on, its pretty scary -.-


Don't worry, daytime will be safer than tonight. Those fags need their sleep as well.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2011)

Are there any estimated damage costs at this point? It sounds like they are burning down just about everything.


----------



## ZPE (Aug 9, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daytime is almost as bad. It's quieter here now than it was in the afternoon. Also lol at the hyper-sensitive mod deleting a genuine question. Many people are over-reacting to things, especially on Twitter.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

ZPE said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt they'll be causing troubles in the morning. More likely late afternoons and evening. Still not safe either way =(


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 9, 2011)

ZPE said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least it's better than absolute destruction!

Neither one really works effectively at some point. Violent descruction works well at first but fails later on, and visa versa for Peaceful.

Oh and mind you my Mother lives over in the UK. I'd still thy tongue if I were you. Last thing I want her to have happen is to get hurt.

*Draws claws*

And we wouldn't want that now would we..


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Are there any estimated damage costs at this point? It sounds like they are burning down just about everything.


There has been MASSIVE lootings and destruction over the past few days. I'd say that there are millions of pounds in damages.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

The UK doesn't use euros.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 9, 2011)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> The UK doesn't use euros.


Whoops, I meant pounds. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## MaximusDecemus (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd like to offer my condolences on behalf of Ireland to the people of England. The recession and austerity is hard enough without this caveman behaviour. It's hard to believe that this can happen in the 21st century. What happened to common decency? I am a little surprised that this hasn't happened in Ireland yet.

If I was to guess, I'd imagine that the family bonds are keeping our scumbags in check. I have known some scumbags who would get the shit kicked out of them by their father if they did something like this. Papers like the dailymail are always mentioning the lack of a strong family cohesion in many parts of modern Britain. Or maybe it is simply a lack of discipline within reasonably strong family units. 

I could be wrong though...


----------



## m3rox (Aug 9, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You guys don't think the police would be able to get a better handle on things if they had guns instead of those weak ass batons?

I never said anything about the citizens having guns.  Your stupid country only allows your police to carry batons.  How is a baton going to protect someone if someone smuggles a gun into your country?

*waits for more stupid comments*


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 9, 2011)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> They're climbing in your windows, snatching your Adidas up...



Tryin to wear em so, yaw'll need to hide your kids, hide your wife. Hide your kids, hide your wife. hide your kids, hide your wife! -and hide your husbands cause they're wearing ya shoes out here. 

Sorry, I couldn't help it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, we some shit like that to happen in the states. People here just sit on their asses while our government "raeps" us in the ass


----------



## m3rox (Aug 9, 2011)

Ping, there was no need to remove my post.  I was only responding to the negative comments being thrown at me.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 9, 2011)

Make all the protesters/rioters carry briefcases and roll a few tanks down the street.  Arson is a scray thing, the USA has had its share of rioting and my Father was in LA when the Rodney King riots went down, lets just say he didn't slow or stop his semi on his way out of town.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 9, 2011)

Todderbert said:
			
		

> Make all the protesters/rioters carry briefcases and roll a few tanks down the street.  Arson is a scray thing, the USA has had its share of rioting and my Father was in LA when the Rodney King riots went down, lets just say he didn't slow or stop his semi on his way out of town.



The Rodney King riots were such a long time ago. Hell, I was a little kid watching "Mighty Morphin: Power Rangers" when that happened. Thing is, Americans today are a lot more tame then the last two to three generations. In the past people were actually willing to stand up or their rights and what they believe in. Now people just sit on their ass and say "that's just the way of the world" as if it's some perverted excuse to not speak the damn truth about how the working class in this country are screwed. Why the hell is most of the wealth in this country owned by ONE percent?! that in it self makes me scratch my head every day. it's just plain off and people say nothing. Shameful.

Back to London. I'm sure that not all of those rioters are shameless looters. I know that many people in Europe and the world are just tired of capitalism and the corrupted governmental systems it supports. I wish the rioters luck and safety to our fellow tempers across the pond.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 9, 2011)

So UK is the same as everywhere else right? Filled with a bunch of savages. 

Every reasons is good to protest it seems. Even a riot was started in Vancouver due to the fact they lost the stanley cup.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 9, 2011)

common practice here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; we don't even bother with the police anymore, the army just comes straight away. 

on a more serious note, don't feel the urge to do something against all this, best to stay at home. 

stay safe people.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only a few city centers. Everywhere else in the UK you wouldn't think anything is any differnet until you turn on the TV.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone know what it's like in north finchley


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Are there any estimated damage costs at this point? It sounds like they are burning down just about everything.
> No idea. But  we are talking big, considering the huge damage down at Ealing and Croydon.
> Looting and breaking shops at most places..
> 
> QUOTE(ThePowerOutage @ Aug 9 2011, 08:59 AM) Anyone know what it's like in north finchley


Havent heard anything from there. Most likely nothing happening.

@Mantis41
Not necessarily. Residential areas in Hackney and Ilford was under attack.


----------



## EJames2100 (Aug 9, 2011)

It was a peaceful protest until some took advantage and started rioting, more and more joind in and it has escalated.
The police are powerless, the cannot use "over excessive" force.
The rioters are looting and destroying property and reports last night showed they've even started breaking into people's houses.
The rioting has also now started in Liverpool and I thinik Birmingham.

Why the hell the PM, Vice PM and Mayor of London all though to go on holiday at the exact same time I don't think anyone'll know.


----------



## T3GZdev (Aug 9, 2011)

london killed sony lol
http://www.razzamataz.net/2011/08/london-r...-dadc-facility/


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2011)

Have the rioters slowed down yet? Or has it just sort of been an all night party for them? I mean, damn, this just sounds horrible.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2011)

As far as I know now its morning they've stopped. I was watching the News this morning and they weren't mentioning new violence. In fact they were talking about people clearing up.

I hope it doesn't flare up again tonight.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Have the rioters slowed down yet? Or has it just sort of been an all night party for them? I mean, damn, this just sounds horrible.


All night party, it's not over, they'll be at it again this evening and night.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> As far as I know now its morning they've stopped. I was watching the News this morning and they weren't mentioning new violence. In fact they were talking about people clearing up.
> 
> I hope it doesn't flare up again tonight.



If they're given even the smallest excuse to, it will likely happen. Mob mentality isn't a fun thing to attempt to break.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

fuck, that looks like hell. these people should be punished.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> fuck, that looks like hell. these people should be punished.



They won't be if anybody is smart. You punish the rioters for doing what in their mind is right, you get more rioting. It is an endless circle. This sadly, is one of those things where the victims will have to clean up the mess the best they can, and the offenders will sit at home chuckling knowing that the consequences of an arrest would far outweigh the pros.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, Nick Clegg did warn us before the election...

[YouTube]YItK1izQIwo[/YouTube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just came from Ilford.
Sainsburys, PC World and local Jewellery shops got looted down there o.o

Those local shops has nothing to do with the government.. its like robbing general public. -.-


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn. these people are stupid i want them to suffer. specifically those people in Tanveer's post above.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Just came from Ilford.
> Sainsburys, PC World and local Jewellery shops got looted down there o.o
> 
> Those local shops has nothing to do with the government.. its like robbing general public. -.-


It's sad to see people just doing it for what....fun, taking advantage. I don't even know anymore. They are just stealing and damaging property for the heck of it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind."

Damn, I'm finding a use for so many of these classic quotes tonight.

Also, guys, welcome to mob mentality. It starts out with a handful that have a purpose. Eventually though, that purpose is lost when a larger mob of people who just want to cause destruction join in. Then you just have a giant group of people causing destruction, but you don't dare go against it if you are to be a part of it. You may have joined with a purpose, but ended up getting sucked into something you weren't ready for. Kind of rolls along with peer pressure too, as I'm sure many of these rioters were young people.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> You punish the rioters for doing what in their mind is right, you get more rioting. It is an endless circle.
> Anyone who thinks that looting and burning and pillaging and being the worst scum of the Earth is "right" is a dangerous and violent lunatic that should be locked up forever. Nobody would protest their incarceration. The morons in these riots aren't doing it for any _cause_, they're doing it because burning stuff and destroying other people's lives is fun. They're doing it because they're worthless assholes that should be beaten down and locked up.
> 
> QUOTE(Nathan Drake @ Aug 9 2011, 12:56 PM) Then you just have a giant group of people causing destruction, but you don't dare go against it if you are to be a part of it. You may have joined with a purpose, but ended up getting sucked into something you weren't ready for. Kind of rolls along with peer pressure too, as I'm sure many of these rioters were young people.


That's a really lame excuse. "You shouldn't go out right into a warzone and set fires to buildings and steal stuff." "But _mooooom_, everybody's doing it!"


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 9, 2011)

I really hope they stop. This is just getting out of hand, how many people are going to want to come to the olympics next year if this continues?

Also, I'm supposed to be going to the west end on Sunday to watch The Lion King and I'm worried I might not be able to go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - those tickets are bloody expensive you know?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember though, this is all being done under the guise of a purpose. Anybody that joined in will likely clamor to that. The police make a move, it's more a reason to riot. From the third person, it is easy enough to judge what may be going through their minds. I'm sure many of those people actually thought they were out there for a purpose though, no matter how skewed it may have become. The looters and fire starters who were just there to loot and start fires likely know full well why the rioting started. I'm sure it is well known.

Locking any of them up just won't do any good.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Volunteers helping to clean up the streets in Ealing:





Funny world..

@heartgold
Ya bro, idiots will be idiots.
I still havent been to Barking Station yet, but the police station aint far from there. So they probably closed down/evacuated the area before anything started.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 9, 2011)

Also, brining the military out to help control the riots is a definite no. There's no way Britain is going to make itself look like those other countries such as Libya or Egypt when we are against what they're doing.


----------



## Stewy12 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A group of 20 lads just came out with loads of Sony stuff like Wii consoles....



[youtube]dK5ecuxXyYM[/youtube]


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Well, Nick Clegg did warn us before the election...
> 
> [YouTube]YItK1izQIwo[/YouTube]



I'm actually impressed by Cleggy's power of prediction.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Also, brining the military out to help control the riots is a definite no. There's no way Britain is going to make itself look like those other countries such as Libya or Egypt when we are against what they're doing.


We will know depending on how the situation is going to be tonight.
But I am sure, it would only be last resort.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 9, 2011)

What a fucking disgrace and how disrespectful of those rioters. Just using that silent protest as an excuse to go rioting and basically plundering is a disgrace. They should arrest as much rioters as possible and give them a work sentence (clean up what they did) + 20 years or so in jail.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> What a fucking disgrace and how disrespectful of those rioters. Just using that silent protest as an excuse to go rioting and basically plundering is a disgrace. They should arrest as much rioters as possible and give them a work sentence (clean up what they did) + 20 years or so in jail.


Prison? They would enjoy their hot meal on time and when released live with a rep they always wanted.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Remember though, this is all being done under the *guise* of a purpose. Anybody that joined in will likely *clamor* to that. The police make a move, it's more a reason to riot. From the third person, it is easy enough to judge what may be going through their minds. I'm sure many of those people actually thought they were out there for a purpose though, no matter how skewed it may have become. The looters and fire starters who *were just there to loot and start* fires likely know full well why the rioting started. I'm sure it is well known.
> 
> Locking any of them up just won't do any good.


Letting them go free would be even worse. If you accept that pathetic, lame,* transparent *excuse of "it was for a cause," you're overcomplicating a very simple matter: they are thugs, common lowlifes and petty criminals looking for an excuse, any excuse. You know it's just an excuse, _they_ know it's just an excuse, everyone knows it. Locking them up will not start a riot. On the contrary, letting them walk would tell everyone, loud and clear, that "it was for a cause" is a valid, _acceptable_ excuse to pillage, burn, steal, rob, mug people, destroy stuff and all other criminal behaviour. Is it? Is that the message you want to send to the "impressionable youth"? Is it really a valid excuse? Or is it just a shameless attempt to weasel your way out of facing the consequences for being scum?


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Also, brining the military out to help control the riots is a definite no. There's no way Britain is going to make itself look like those other countries such as Libya or Egypt when we are against what they're doing.


I found this funny this morning. The news said about the Cobra meeting that "Water cannons had been ruled out but military action was still being considered". I was like WHUT? NO! It goes water cannons THEN military action. I'm pretty sure that the Journalists just weren't sure what to say or something.

The difference between our riots right now and the riots in Greece etc. is that these riots serve no purpose. Yes, we've got serious economic issues at the moment but none are bad enough to riot over. We've NOT had to be bailed out and make huge cuts or anything. Britain is surviving remarkably well at the moment. I mean, yes we're taking huge cuts but nothing on the scale of Greece or anything and Greece is still having to borrow money. Our riots are mainly a bunch of people just causing destruction. This started over the death of a man by Police hands. The family organised a peaceful demonstration that was hijacked by violent people wanting to make trouble. Then everyone else just sorta joined in. There's no grand scheme to the riots, no demands. Its just an opportunity for criminals to exploit in the confusion.

I did like one bit of coverage I saw this morning from a guy who had gone to an area where a riot was going on (Ealing I think) because his shop was there and he wanted to make sure it was secure. He said something like "I'm sure if people had actually seen those that were in the mobs they wouldn't be saying it was just young people. There were adults in there talking on their mobiles, organising things. It was organised crime almost" I'm severely paraphrasing there but you get the gist of it. Obviously the organised crime thing could be a load of bull but I really liked that he said it wasn't just young people. I was just like "THANK GOD!" because I had gotten sick of hearing that word "youths" being used over and over again. It was "youths" causing the violence, groups of "youths" looting. These are the people that give teenagers and students like me a bad name. I knew it couldn't all be young people and there'd be some older folk mixed in but the BBC just kept using that word "youths". Ugh, its become such a derogatory term now.


----------



## Stewy12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't believe there hasn't been any deaths yet, there were reports that someone was shot last night but surely it's only a matter of time if this is allowed to continue.







Edit: Spoke too soon....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A 26-year old man shot in a car in Croydon last night has died in hospital, Scotland Yard say's.


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 9, 2011)

Water cannons filled with anti-tamper dye.  Should make em easier to round up.  Then simply deport the immigrants, ship the rest off to Afghanistan and make em earn their dole.  Fuckin' scum, they're ruining the country and will soon moan if benefits stop due to the country being in such a poor state.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, deport them then, simple. Bring them back to their country. Oh and before that order them to pay for the costs they made.


----------



## Judas18 (Aug 9, 2011)

My aunt lives in Clapham where it has just gone down the drain. She's only around the corner from the high street. It was bound to happen though, look at what happened the last time the conservatives were in power. Hopefully they'll call another general election to get that wanker David Cuntflap out. Maybe they'll kill him.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Water cannons filled with anti-tamper dye.  Should make em easier to round up.  Then simply deport the immigrants, ship the rest off to Afghanistan and make em earn their dole.  Fuckin' scum, they're ruining the country and will soon moan if benefits stop due to the country being in such a poor state.
> racist much?
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you guys think they are non-british citizens o.O?


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 9, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> K, deport them then, simple. Bring them back to their country. Oh and before that order them to pay for the costs they made.



Now we're getting somewhere


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Breaking News
> 
> A 26-year-old man shot in a car in Croydon last night has died in hospital, Scotland Yard says.



here comes..


----------



## Stewy12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Look at these bastards robbing this injured kid......

[youtube]6Gex_ya4-Oo[/youtube]


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just think if we were doing this shit in another country we'd probably get hung.  Think its a pisstake that the percentage that are immigrants (and there is a percentage) are ransacking the very country that is supporting them. The rest should be made to earn their benefits (i.e fight in other countries).  Unless you know of someone who took 2 days off work to go and riot and loot?  In which case, I will alter my statement.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 9, 2011)

Just in on RTE radio(I think)
A man has apparently been shot dead. Just found the body >_>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you SPECIFICALLY target afghans or immigrants o.O?
Yes, there is a percentage of them involved in the recent actions.. but barely ANY at all.

If you do some research, its mostly british born youth; blacks, whites, mixed-race - people of almost all background.

Dont sound ridiculous like the government. Skipping issues such as tax-evasion and highlighting minor problems like benefit theft/fraud.


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idiot!!! I don't give a fuck whether they're black, white, pink or purple.  IF they're is no immigrants, then ship em all off to fight in another country and bring our hard working boys back.  They are all scum, not just the blacks, mixed race etc as you seem to think Im targeting.  Fucking read what I said you remtard.  FYI, I never targeted Afghans.

Scum is scum, regardless of skin colour.  Deal with ALL OF THEM in the same way.


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you would send a pile of thugs to a country completely war torn and poverty stricken? Our politicians and our boys have done enough damage.

Daily Mail solutions FTW!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Celebrity chef Jamie Oliver
> 
> tweets: Sadly my restaurant in Birmingham got smashed up windows all gone whole area closed, cant open, staff and customers all safe!! Thankfully… God bless the communities getting together to sort this out #RiotCleanUp People who care about their country!!




@bazamuffin
immigrants.. lol you know what stfu. not gonna bother with this shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck you too pal, laters


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 9, 2011)

OK Tanveer, just "fuck you" then


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

@T and bazamuffin

as entertaining as this is... I think you both need to calm the fuck down...  all you're doing is throwing insults at each other...


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 9, 2011)

Why don't they just give every shop owner a shot gun?.. i'm not even from a country where it's legal, but I think it's a good idea...


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2011)

YetoJesse said:
			
		

> Why don't they just give every shop owner a shot gun?.. i'm not even from a country where it's legal, but I think it's a good idea...



Think about it. One to several shop workers to a dozen thugs. A gun would just inflame the situation.


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> @T and bazamuffin
> 
> as entertaining as this is... I think you both need to calm the fuck down...  all you're doing is throwing insults at each other...



I agree, I just had an opinion.  Its not a racist opinion, I got annoyed that I was perceived as being racist.  Thats one thing I am not. If I've offended Tanveer, I apologise.


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 9, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> YetoJesse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idgaf... and imo... send the immigrants that are rioting away to god know wheristan... europe has enough of those. 
and then we have the natives who think they just can do what they want? ... B, please... 
If that were to happen here?.. I be all ninja on their asses...


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2011)

YetoJesse said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone who mentions immigration shows little understanding in this. Frankly what you propose indicate you have bigoted views and wish to illustrate them in a unrelated issue.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1400:
> 
> Deputy Assistant Commissioner Stephen Kavanagh says plastic bullets - never used before during British disturbances - have been considered as "one of the tactics" available to officers at the riots.
> 
> "That's a tactic that will be used by the Metropolitan Police if deemed necessary," he says.



Should have been considered long ago :/


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 9, 2011)

In slightly "brighter" news not everybody has degenerated into cavemen.
A nice cup of Tea

There's a "nice" photo with it too.


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2011)

Cameron's has recalled Parliament and sprung into action! Several days too late. I just can't but feel it there had been proper leadership from the start with decisive decision making, the whole situation could look a bit better. Having Cameron, Johnson and May out on holiday and no permanent Met commissioner means you're starting from an uncomfortable position. And than there's a lack of trust between the Government and Police.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> london killed sony lol
> http://www.razzamataz.net/2011/08/london-r...-dadc-facility/



I can see the smoke from my house. They told us to stay in doors cause of it. =(


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> In slightly "brighter" news not everybody has degenerated into cavemen.
> A nice cup of Tea
> 
> There's a "nice" photo with it too.
> ...


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 9, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> london killed sony lol
> http://www.razzamataz.net/2011/08/london-r...-dadc-facility/




Yeaaaaahhhhh!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Burn sony BURN! This picture brought so much joy to me this morning


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 9, 2011)

you think it will happen again tonight ?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> you think it will happen again tonight ?


Its expected to happen tonight again. But we shall see.
If it does happen, its bound to be worse than yesterday -.-

However, 13k police, plastic bullets, and other things are being considered.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Yeaaaaahhhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't figure you would be 26 yo making such silly comments about endangering crimes like this


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is finchley prettycalm? It just my cousin just moved there any Boone has managed to contact him. Probably just hasn't woken up.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats about it. I heard group of people headed towards Brent Cross.
No worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Some people arent even aware that anything bad is going on.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 9, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made that comment from a Nintendo fan's point of view. I just cant stand Sony. Between the events of late last and early this year and their constant "stealing" and "improving" of Nintendo's idea, I just despise them. Sure, I want the people to be safe but if that building burns down, let it burn!


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A BBC journalist has spoken to two girls that took part in Monday night's riots in Croydon, who boasted that they were showing police and "the rich" that "we can do what we want".


And according to them, the local store owners are the "rich people" that "got businesses" and the rioters are "showing them." Also, it's all "the gubbmint's fault."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Criminal gets shot by armed police after shooting at them. People's reaction "Lets go on a thieving campaign, that'll show em!!one1!"? I missed the beginning of this, hell I only found out about it yesterday, but I don't get it at all. Yes there's rumours that he was shot multiple times in the head in an assassination, but that does not ring true at all and has being categorically denied by the IPCC. And would anyone from the UK believe it? Nah, not at all. If they say they do they are really lying and looking for an excuse to be a *snip*.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Originality (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, lots of people talking about what they stole and posting pictures and vids on FB and twitter. It's like sticking a flag above your house saying "I'm an idiot, arrest me".


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

@Veho
Not completely censored.
Still can find her by looking at the people shes twitting to lol.


More details on the 26 year old man who got shot:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1548:
> 
> Scotland Yard releases more information on the death of a 26-year-old man found shot in the head in Croydon last night. It statement says initial inquiries indicated the man had travelled to the area with friends. "It is believed the group became involved in an altercation with a group of approximately nine individuals. This altercation culminated in a vehicle pursuit involving three vehicles which commenced in Scarbrook Road, Croydon, passing along the A232 flyover into Duppas Hill Road where the victim was shot."


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


Log


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> @Veho
> Not completely censored.
> Still can find her by looking at the people shes twitting to lol.


The pic is the way I found it. I wouldn't have bothered censoring anything. I don't care about preserving her privacy. Either way, people found her Facebook account and tons of personal info. Serves her right.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 9, 2011)

Judas18 said:
			
		

> My aunt lives in Clapham where it has just gone down the drain. She's only around the corner from the high street. It was bound to happen though, look at what happened the last time the conservatives were in power. *Hopefully they'll call another general election to get that wanker David Cuntflap out. Maybe they'll kill him.*



amen, i really do hope so, that zionist has caused enough trouble for our country already.


----------



## Stewy12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> @Veho
> Not completely censored.
> Still can find her by looking at the people shes twitting to lol.



They've deleted their Twitter account now, shame as I wanted to see just how thick they were.

Talking of Twitter, I've been following a couple of journos from the Guardian for the last couple of days who've been right in the thick of it and have been giving reports from all this shit.

http://twitter.com/#!/PaulLewis
http://twitter.com/#!/mrmatthewtaylor


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



makes sense why.

@jalaneme
hows things down at your area?

Only a local Indian store got smashed. Which is always at risk of being smashed anyway, now they had an excuse to attack.
Buses from here are not going towards Barking Station. So going around Ilford to get to Barking.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


I'm not sure that's real. At the same time human stupidity is infinite so I may just be underestimating the sheer dumbass-ery of some people.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that's real. At the same time human stupidity is infinite so I may just be underestimating the sheer dumbass-ery of some people.


I'm beginning to question it myself, but on the other hand, during the Vancouver riots, people were tweeting and posting pics of themselves looting on Facebook. So yeah.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 9, 2011)

One thing I can't understand is why is the violence spreading to Liverpool and Bristol even Birmingham.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sadly, it continues:




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Breaking News
> 
> In the last hour several shop windows have been smashed in West Bromwich. Up to 200 youths in hoodies have been seen on the streets and police have now pushed the crowd to one side.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that woman looks like a right typical slag, also they think they won't get caught but on bbc news they said they are watching twitter and facebook + all other social networking sites with high surveillance, that girl is pretty much screwed now, all they need to do is find her ip address and shes a gonner.

as for rioting, i went out today and all i heard about was that argos in bromley got smashed and that's it, i didn't see any other shops getting smashed or cars on fire so it's ok in bromley, who knows what it will be like in the evening though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Sadly, it continues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, now they are giving hoodies a bad name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But 200 of them? That has got to have been organised.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 9, 2011)

Palmers Green on BBC News..

Just saw Oxfam and a restaurant that I liked; smashed.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Why the hell would they attack Oxfam o.o

@FrozenIndignation
It does seem kinda organized.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1644:
> 
> Two 18-year-olds are arrested in Folkestone, Kent, after Scotland Yard says a number of "inflammatory" comments were seen on Facebook in relation to rioting in London and other cities.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 9, 2011)

Well st and Dalston to attacked soon


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 9, 2011)

May this stop soon.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

A good start for the police 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1717:
> 
> BBC 5 live reporter Louise Brierley is in West Bromwich, where three shop windows were smashed in earlier.
> 
> She says police managed to contain the violence quickly and now the crowd has dispersed, although there is still a high police presence around the local pubs.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 9, 2011)

Market Street in Manchester is alight.

Also, hmmmmm

http://london.craigslist.co.uk/mob/2536072357.html

EDIT: Also, also http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/movers-and-shak...ref=zg_bsms_nav


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2005:
> 
> West Midlands Police say a large group of people are causing disorder in the centre of Birmingham. A police statement says shops have been attacked and a car has reportedly been set alight on Moor Street. Police have arrested three people and are working "to restore calm and bring the city back to normality".



@BlueStar
Yeah.. funny times


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm live in Manchester and it's getting really bad here .... I think this is not going to go well at all, it's not like I little Riot it's spreading around the country


----------



## prowler (Aug 9, 2011)

http://twitpic.com/63j8ia
Subway Manchester, lol.

There was some talk on Facebook that something was starting where I live (Preston) but it was nothing. Some kids said they was going to 'loot' JJB on Facebook but in the end they didn't, at least the police was there, aha.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have some relatives down in manchester, just got off skype, they said it's quite bad, seems skynews isnt letting me down

also: http://news.sky.com/home/uk-news/article/16046553

Shame, absolute shame. You'd think that a such a country would learn from other 3rd world countries that have tried this way; what fags.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

London, relatively calm at the moment. All shops were closed after 5, at MOST places.

Birmingham and Manchester, not so calm..


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Subway Manchester, lol.
> 
> There was some talk on Facebook that something was starting where I live (Preston) but it was nothing. Some kids said they was going to 'loot' JJB on Facebook but in the end they didn't, at least the police was there, aha.



Lol at the pic! I think most towns and cities are on high alert - just down the road from you here in Wigan we've got similar rumours, but the police are out in force in the town centre/retail parks..... Manchester however, gawd the city has only just recovered from the IRA bombings in places - unbelievable!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Doesn't help me having a little sister living on her own in the city centre either, I feel the need to nip over with a metal bar and do what the police should be allowed to do to them....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 9, 2011)

My cities about to erupt...Leicester City, I'm ashamed of it yet proud of the police at the same time...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 10, 2011)

What are the conditions now?

There are repeating the same thing on the TV


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 10, 2011)

London's relatively calm.
People are helping with cleaning up and other volunteer works.

Probably same in Leicester, Manchester, Birmingham and Croydon.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 10, 2011)

See some of these people "Protecting their streets" seem to just be giving the police more to do by marauding down streets singing "INGER-LUND INGER-LUND INGER-LUND!" and looking very much like the people they're supposedly against.


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2011)

I was going to the shop this morning and had my hood up and a police car drove past _very slowly_.
Could I of acted any more suspicious?

Guess everything is calm now, if I lived closer to Manchester I would of helped out cleaning up.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> London's relatively calm.
> People are helping with cleaning up and other volunteer works.
> 
> Probably same in Leicester, Manchester, Birmingham and Croydon.



London would inevitably be calm at this time. With the amount of police around there right now you would have to extremely stupid to consider causing trouble. For those who don't know the number of police was increased from six thousand on Sunday, to sixteen thousand yesterday.

Obviously this number of cops on the streets is not sustainable in the long term, the usual number policing London is three thousand. My fear is that the criminal elements have learned a frightening truth, that if they decide to riot on mass in different areas spontaneously once police levels are back to normal we will have the same situation that we had on Sunday and Monday where the police simply cant cope with the trouble and they are free to do what they wish.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 10, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hope it doesnt happen again. But it seems like it is just spreading wider..

Apparantly, Police is calling up in my area to tell people to have their doors closed/locked properly and check before opening doors etc.
My neighbour said that the Police called up, warning him about  people dressing up as women(wearing burkha) and attacking local residential homes.

I havent received any phone calls from the Police or any local authorities, but this just sounds weird o.o


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 10, 2011)

my cousin lives on Mare Street, Hackney. He posted quite a disturbing video on facebook. 

he told me its relatively quiet now. 

seriously all this commotion for nothing; fools.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 10, 2011)

A campaign to raise some cash to do something nice for the kid mugged in that YouTube video:
http://somethingniceforashraf.tumblr.com/

Had to laugh at this as well


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Libyan foreign ministry spokesman Khalid Ka'im has called on world governments to take action over the unrest in the UK. David Cameron has lost legitimacy and "must go", Libya's official news agency Jana reports. Libya "demands that the international community not stand with arms folded in the face of this gross aggression against the rights of the British people, who are demanding its right to rule its country", the report said.



I'd like to think they delivered that statement with a trollface drawn on the bottom of it.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 10, 2011)

Without making any excuses for the people kicking off, this gives an angle as to the background of how we come to be in this kind of position

http://harrypaterson.co.uk/blog/what-goes-around/


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Good old Maggie, eh? She sorted out those pesky unions, holding the country to ransom. And, bless her; she let you buy your own council house. Hey, you even managed to get yourself a piece of the ‘shareholding democracy’ when she sold off the utilities and telecoms so her fat cat mates in the City could get ever richer.
> 
> “There is no such thing as society” she intoned and you lapped it up, eagerly, as you bought into the culture of greed is good. You were happy bowing to the rule of profit, all hail the wealth creators!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh shit, I have friends in Peckham! I hope they're all good...


----------



## Stewy12 (Aug 10, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> A campaign to raise some cash to do something nice for the kid mugged in that YouTube video:
> http://somethingniceforashraf.tumblr.com/



Good to hear, looking at the blokes Twitter that has set this up he's already had a phone company contact him offering to give the kid a new phone and also someones contacted him about possibly being able to fly his parents over from Malaysia, I see on the news that they've arrested one of the scum who robbed him lets just hope they get all of them.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14476828

Edit: Sony have offered him a new PSP (he should tell them he want's a Vita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and a bike shop is gonna give him a new bike, he might do alright out of this! I know it doesn't make up for being beaten up and robbed but nice for him to get his stuff replaced.


----------



## Jockel (Aug 10, 2011)

If they're not careful enough, it might break out into a football match.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 10, 2011)

Jockel said:
			
		

> If they're not careful enough, it might break out into a football match.



Ah, German humour, as internationally renowned as English food...


----------



## nexus1556 (Aug 10, 2011)

So what some on got shot by the cops that dosent mean they can do what ever the HELL They want!!

Some people should be arrsted even the youths


----------



## Stewy12 (Aug 10, 2011)

nexus1556 said:
			
		

> So what some on got shot by the cops that dosent mean they can do what ever the HELL They want!!
> 
> Some people should be arrsted even the youths



Most of these cock suckers probably don't even know the name of the dude who was shot, they're just scumbags.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 10, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> nexus1556 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, many of the rioters are only rioting because they want to "Show the rich who's boss" when they're just attacking the poor as well.

Makes me want to punch them all in the face. Repeatedly.


----------



## nexus1556 (Aug 10, 2011)

This is gona start a war.....;


----------



## FuzzyDice (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe the trash that is out there. A piece of
$h1t called @Hey__soulsister on twitter is claiming to 
Have killed a cop who was begging not to die since he 
had a daughter.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 10, 2011)

Speechless.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Aug 10, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Stewy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rioters all deserve a punch to the jaw because they're scum.

The police all deserve a punch to the jaw because they're too busy being big blubbering vaginas to put an end to the riot.

Everybody else deserves a punch to the jaw because society is *fucked.*


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 10, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

>


Thats friggin hilarious!
Is that photoshopped or real o.o!?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

nexus1556 said:
			
		

> This is gona start a war.....;


It isn't 2012 yet...


The epidemics all over the world is becoming worse...


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 11, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's a fair assumption that it's photoshopped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An excellent article on the wider ramifications of the rioting here - well worth a read

http://www.labourlist.org/the-riots-are-a-catastrophe


----------



## tiggerlator (Aug 11, 2011)

Basically, most of the looting was done by fucking scum who just took the opportunity of the rioting to steal, fucking criminals should be shot in the face with baton rounds.

I think its disgusting and just shows how fucked up this country really is and also how much of a lack of discipline there is.

Bring back national service is my opinion.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.news.com.au/world/the-english-r...i-1226114178266


----------

